# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Work

## Alice Rain

Am I allowed to put myself out here for work?

----------


## AndyD

Not sure I understand Alice. Are you looking for work/employment/a job?

----------


## Dave A

Post any ads in the Member Ads area. Obviously it isn't as well read as Gumtree, but then we're not really a free classifieds website either.

----------


## Alice Rain

Hi AndyD Well yes I have to work. Have been doing transcription typing at home as well as editing and proofreading but would rather earn less money and be working outdoors with animals or gardens or doing something on the creative side. There's a load of work from a site in usa where one bids for the work but when I looked at the qualifications of other people, my confidence dropped, but perhaps I should just 'wing it'.

----------


## HR Solutions

Alice if I can suggest that you upload your cv onto our data base www.2hrs.co.za  if something comes up that matches your criteria it will find you and if our girls are looking for someone with your specs they will find you.

Alternatively if you are looking for part time work in the western cape, drop me a private message and I will give you a ladies name that runs a business specialising in temp or part time work designed for ladies like yourself (possibly)

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> Hi AndyD Well yes I have to work. Have been doing transcription typing at home as well as editing and proofreading but would rather earn less money and be working outdoors with animals or gardens or doing something on the creative side. There's a load of work from a site in usa where one bids for the work but when I looked at the qualifications of other people, my confidence dropped, but perhaps I should just 'wing it'.


Hi Alice, don't let that get you down. There will always be someone who has a better qualification then you or know more or what ever. Just do what you do best and what makes you happy and people will notice. If you have the opportunity to change your career and you have the means to then do it, I wanted to work for myself and now I do. Go for it and don't let others tell you other wise.

----------

Mike C (24-Apr-14), pmbguy (24-Apr-14)

----------

